# My sleeper,



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

The mustang, camaro, vette, and even one supra owner in town know the back of my hooptie well.

92 SE-R DET swap,


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey what's the point of that top mount intercooler? you got now air going through it. just curious.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

It is the stock intercooler setup off the BlueBird which is what my motor came out of. Planning on putting a FMIC on in the future.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SLEEPER!! Jesus! Your not fucking kiddn'! LMAO.. Bro thats bad ass. I would have never guessed with stock EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *SLEEPER!! Jesus! Your not fucking kiddn'! LMAO.. Bro thats bad ass. I would have never guessed with stock EVERYTHING! lol *


I agree


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *
> 
> I agree  *


Can I get an AMEN!!  Wish I had that engine...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

tight ride, looks very good, the top mount intercooler cleared the hood all i gotta say wow

maybe one day....which might not happen my innocent 1.6 will get a hear transplant hehehehehe


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 

The car is pretty much a stock engine swap. The only performance mods so far consist of a custom made downpipe and exhaust, JWT ecu, manual boost controller, and a open filter. I also installed a good clutch disc, and JUN flywheel. Other than that the motor is all stock.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

......well it took me a while to find words. But geeezus that thing is pretty. So do you run Ktrends down in KS? How much would it cost for ya to drop in a Bluebird into a 90'240sx Coupe(not the fastback)? I got a connection on getting a front clip for a $nice$ deal. But I don't know if it includes the stock BlueBird intercooler. That's like the sneakiest thing/car I've ever seen!! haha Stock manual tranny Supras run 13.5. So that thing must be bitch ass fast... my friend Tony had a SR20DET in his 240fastback with some other goodies.. I dunno what it ran. Didn't know him when he had the engine in it. But he's on 935DRAGGERS.com website when he went to Chicago. I think it ran low 13's.. maybe even high 12's. Well anyways. Get ahold of me, i'm online almost every night. Later...


----------

